# For God and for glory



## dufaigh

I'm trying to translate this phrase:
"For God and for glory."

I have a Latin dictionary and have found the words for God and glory (deus and gloria).

But I don't know which word for "for" to use as many appear in the dictionary and whether these words change in case because of the word "for".

Could you help me please?


----------



## Fred_C

You can use the construction "gratia + genitive" :
"Dei et gloriae gratia."


----------



## dufaigh

Thanks a lot


----------



## NotNow

Can it be also translated _Pro deo et gloria _similar to the phrase_ Pro deo et patria?_


----------



## loco44

In my opinion you should use _pro_ (on behalf of):_Pro deo et gloria _is perfect.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Most certainly. Or you could just say _deo et gloria (deo gloriaque)._
I.e. using both words in the ablative case without any proposition.


----------



## Erutuon

The ablative would more likely be translated as _*by (means of)* God and glory_; but if the same forms are construed as dative, that translation will work.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Well, I thought of using the dative at first, but then I though usin the preposition _pro_, which is followed by the ablative, and just skipping it. But I agree that the dative would probably be more accurate.


----------



## Philo2009

Erutuon said:


> The ablative would more likely be translated as _*by (means of)* God and glory_; but if the same forms are construed as dative, that translation will work.


 
Unfortunately, although _deo_ (2nd declension) could be dative, _gloria (1st declension)_ is not (--> _gloriae_)!!

My recommendation for the original phrase: _pro deo et gloria._


----------

